

Anything I need to pay attention to when migrate my code from iOS6 to iOS7? - marspark


======
ophilbert
The first thing I got in mind is the Status bar. Now you have access to the
full screen, status bar included. You may have some gap between iOS 6 and iOS
7 on this level.

Also this link may help you -->
[http://roadfiresoftware.com/2013/09/developing-for-
ios-7-and...](http://roadfiresoftware.com/2013/09/developing-for-ios-7-and-
supporting-ios-6/)

~~~
marspark
thank you ophilbert, you are awesome!

